# Juices for dripping???



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

I have a lot of problems with dripping high nicotine content juices and doing direct lung hits (even at 6mg), i cough my lungs out. Mouth to lung hits is fine. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Lower nic.
Alternatively, you might try adjusting your mod's output to lower wattage/voltage?

Or in the case of mech mod, coil to slightly higher resistance until you find your sweet spot.
For me, my Kayfun double-barrel nano-coil comes in at 1 - 1.1 ohms. Perfect.
Dripper I had to recoil like 12 times to find my sweet spot at 0.7 - 0.8 ohms.

It's best, if possible, to test this using unflavoured juice, to eliminate any "naturally harsh" juice flavours from the equation.


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

Firstly what juices are you dripping? It could also be a juice with a high PG content. 

As @WHeunis says though, best bet is to drop down to a 3mg mic.


----------



## Armand (16/10/14)

I experienced something similar on my drippers, especially the plumeveil a while back, in my case the fix was quite simple. Seems that restricting the airflow too much burns the shit out of your throat when you start pushing more power/heat through the coils. I opened it up a bit and it was perfect on exactly the same setup. Not sure if this is your issue though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

Well I have just received some Boba's Bounty, which is 6mg and 100% VG if I'm correct. In my Nautilus mini 1.8ohm at 13 watts its awesome for mouth to lung hits. But in my Igo-L on a mech 1ohm coil, if I try direct lung hits the throat hit is too much. I love doing direct lung hits, I do it all the time with 0mg Juice. Not a lot of people sell 3mg. I think I should order some juices from Vapour Mountain, I see they give the option for 3mg.


----------



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

Armand said:


> I experienced something similar on my drippers, especially the plumeveil a while back, in my case the fix was quite simple. Seems that restricting the airflow too much burns the shit out of your throat when you start pushing more power/heat through the coils. I opened it up a bit and it was perfect on exactly the same setup. Not sure if this is your issue though...




I think that is my problem cause the Igo-L has a small air hole, should drill it out or just buy a plume veil, been looking at getting one.


----------



## kimbo (16/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Well I have just received some Boba's Bounty, which is 6mg and 100% VG if I'm correct. In my Nautilus mini 1.8ohm at 13 watts its awesome for mouth to lung hits. But in my Igo-L on a mech 1ohm coil, if I try direct lung hits the throat hit is too much. I love doing direct lung hits, I do it all the time with 0mg Juice. Not a lot of people sell 3mg. I think I should order some juices from Vapour Mountain, I see they give the option for 3mg.



Try lowering the coil closer to the deck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (16/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Well I have just received some Boba's Bounty, which is 6mg and 100% VG if I'm correct. In my Nautilus mini 1.8ohm at 13 watts its awesome for mouth to lung hits. But in my Igo-L on a mech 1ohm coil, if I try direct lung hits the throat hit is too much. I love doing direct lung hits, I do it all the time with 0mg Juice. Not a lot of people sell 3mg. I think I should order some juices from Vapour Mountain, I see they give the option for 3mg.


Remember, there is a massive difference between a 1ohm dripper on 6mg and a tank 1.8ohm on 6mg.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (16/10/14)

Try a 1.8ohm coil on your Igo before you start drilling things out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Armand (16/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Try lowering the coil closer to the deck



This also works like a charm. Funnily enough, I had this exact same issue with boba's. Lol. Opening it up made it vape-able for me at least. Think try @kimbo 's suggestion - if all else fails, drill it out a bit.


----------



## AndreFerreira (16/10/14)

Thanks a million for the all the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## TylerD (16/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks a million for the all the advice. Much appreciated.


Hope you get it to where you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

AndreFerreira said:


> Well I have just received some Boba's Bounty, which is 6mg and 100% VG if I'm correct. In my Nautilus mini 1.8ohm at 13 watts its awesome for mouth to lung hits. But in my Igo-L on a mech 1ohm coil, if I try direct lung hits the throat hit is too much. I love doing direct lung hits, I do it all the time with 0mg Juice. Not a lot of people sell 3mg. I think I should order some juices from Vapour Mountain, I see they give the option for 3mg.


Something I have noticed with bobas. It's A LOT harsher than a juice in an equivalent nic level. I don't have any issues with lung hits on my 12mg liquids besides bobas. 

I personally don't think the drilling will help unless it's the majority of liquids you have that are having this effect on you.


----------



## BhavZ (16/10/14)

with regards to a dripper and throat hit 2 things are very important, coil position and airflow.

I would first try positioning the coil under the airhole and see if that helps. Then I would try playing with the airflow. I wouldnt suggest drilling out the igo-l, if you can rather purchase a dripper with afc like the plume veil or the trident then do that first and if that makes a huge positive difference for you then I would suggest drilling out the airhole on the igo-l

Reactions: Like 2


----------

